# Proposed Changes To Coonhunting  Regs!!



## Coosawattee (Feb 1, 2011)

Found out about some proposed changes to coonhunting regulations today.

1 Elimination of the Northern and Southern zones, one zone statewide, with that you will have a limit of 3 per nite statewide.

2 Trapping of coons being allowed in north ga.

Would like to hear everyones opinions on this?


----------



## huntmore (Feb 1, 2011)

I think 3 a nite is to many.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Feb 2, 2011)

I think 3 a year is to many !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I definately like the idea of it.  I really enjoy trapping and some nice coon pelts would look good on the wall.  I will say that the limit should be enforce on trappers as well as hunters.


----------



## funderburkjason (Feb 2, 2011)

I think coon hunting should be allowed on all wma's.


----------



## Dylank15 (Feb 2, 2011)

funderburkjason-      it not allowed?


----------



## Coon Doggie (Feb 2, 2011)

I think 3 a night is too many, has anyone saw any D.N.R. stats on coon population #s ? The 3 per night per person could really bring the coon population down very quikly, 3 people hunting together could possibly be 9 per night. Will trappers be allowed to set more than 3 traps per night ? I am not trying to offend anyone I am just asking to find out more info. so I can form an opinion and give input as asked.

Greg Lavender


----------



## funderburkjason (Feb 2, 2011)

Dylank15 said:


> funderburkjason-      it not allowed?



It is allowed on many wmas but some have no furbearer season at all.


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wish I hunted one good enough to tree 3 a night...


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont shoot coon on my leases so the limit dont bother me any..Folks shoot more than 1 on our local wma anyhow..Thats why it does not have any coon left. 3 will make folks legal now. Can you buy trapped coon like fox pens do coyotes and foxes?????? I


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

GaDawg
I have beeen walking the creekbeds on dawson. have not seen one track yet. It has been raining a bunch and maybe thats why I haven't seen any.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2011)

huntmore said:


> GaDawg
> I have beeen walking the creekbeds on dawson. have not seen one track yet. It has been raining a bunch and maybe thats why I haven't seen any.


No it aint the rain..Its the 22 bullet thats the problem..You wanna tree one here.You better have some dog power and lots of it!!!


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

How many coon hunters around here? Is that the few are just greedy?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2011)

The problem is a lot of folks around here have nowhere to hunt and dont untill the Forest opens..Then it gets hammered all season..Specially early season. A lot of people think you have to shoot every coon you tree.Figure if they dont..The next hunter will..Thats the main problem..I cant say much cause I've been there myself once upon a time..


----------



## Lil D (Feb 2, 2011)

You could hunt a WMA all night long and kill 20 coons and come back and tree if not more.  I don't think you can hurt the coon population on a WMA, but private land, is a totally different story.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

The old guy I started hunting with was a great coon hunter with many good hounds. He told me a long time ago that shooting coons that you did not intend to eat was a waste. I hunted heavy for about 5 years and shot out three coons. My dogs first one they treed all by themselves and then two to train puppies with. I think most coon hunters think you have to shoot a coon out to keep the dogs interested but have learned that is not the case. I would like to see all coon clubs adoubt a rule that says they have to read john wicks books before they join.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil D said:


> You could hunt a WMA all night long and kill 20 coons and come back and tree if not more.  I don't think you can hurt the coon population on a WMA, but private land, is a totally different story.



How far from Dawsonville do you live?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil D said:


> You could hunt a WMA all night long and kill 20 coons and come back and tree if not more.  I don't think you can hurt the coon population on a WMA,


Wanna bet?


----------



## Coosawattee (Feb 2, 2011)

I think 3 is to many too! One per hunter can add up quick if you have a couple buddys with you ever time you hunt. Most clubs have went away from poundage hunts to help the coon population, I kinda feel this will do away with all of this work. 

Ga Dawg PM sent.


----------



## Coosawattee (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil D said:


> You could hunt a WMA all night long and kill 20 coons and come back and tree if not more.  I don't think you can hurt the coon population on a WMA, but private land, is a totally different story.



I totally disagree with you!!!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Feb 2, 2011)

*Coons*



Lil D said:


> You could hunt a WMA all night long and kill 20 coons and come back and tree if not more.  I don't think you can hurt the coon population on a WMA, but private land, is a totally different story.


 Please explain to me how 1000 acres of wma land is any different than 1000 acres of private land. I fail to see your logic.


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 2, 2011)

3 a night is definatly too many to be taken. With all of these members on here that usually have 4 or 5 on the tailgate I would hate to know what their grasp of the new limit would be.
It might be all right for a while just to get the population under control a little, but really up here in North GA i think our population is fine.  As far as trapping them goes, its fine with me.  At least then I would be legal to do what myself and ever other coon hunter has been doing for years.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 2, 2011)

What do you mean you can't see the logic it is a plain as the nose on my face!!! Oh wait, whoops it was on there this morning when I blew it were the heck did it go.


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 2, 2011)

Coon Doggie said:


> I think 3 a night is too many, has anyone saw any D.N.R. stats on coon population #s ? The 3 per night per person could really bring the coon population down very quikly, 3 people hunting together could possibly be 9 per night. Will trappers be allowed to set more than 3 traps per night ? I am not trying to offend anyone I am just asking to find out more info. so I can form an opinion and give input as asked.
> 
> Greg Lavender



Unless i have been misinformed all of my life, the coon limit is not per person.  It is per "party"  If you have 3 guys hunting with you and have 20 dogs you still can only shoot out 1 coon, if your in the northern zone.


----------



## Coon Doggie (Feb 3, 2011)

plottman 25, I was looking at page 25 of the 2010-2011 Ga. Regulations it states 1 per day ( northern zone ) 3 per day ( southern zone ) I could not find any info. relating to harvest limits per party, these are per person. You can hunt 1 dog 3 licensed hunters and harvest 9 coon per night under 3 per night regulations.


----------



## Coon Doggie (Feb 3, 2011)

I think we need to gather alot of info. before we make limit changes. I know alot of hunters consider coon a nusiance and want all coons gone, I feel this might not be the better thing to do. We might harvest our way out of our coon #s, which are low in some areas. I would like to see current biological data on coon populations #s and long range predictions. Again I say I am not trying to offend anyone, I just feel this pie might not taste as sweet as it looks.

Greg Lavender


----------



## Murphy (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd feel better about a statewide zone and 2 per night I don't know anyone that kills more than 1 a night down here anyways if they are there more than likely not obeying the law in the first place and are killing all they want anyways....I'd rather be able to use a live coon in a treeing contest and be able to trap and transport for training purposes when needed 2 a night is plenty most true hunters never kill more than one and rarely kill that one unless their training pups or its the beginning of the season...Of course some people just feel need to kill em all but those folks will never obey a limit in the first place


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 3, 2011)

Whos pushing for this change anyhow? Trappers? I dont care if they trap em but the limit should be 1 per day still..Anybody that thinks the northern coon zone has a out of control high population is a pure and simple IDIOT...Now if they want to cry about trapping around subdivisions in the city..Get a nusiance permit and go at it!!


----------



## Murphy (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe DNR is pushing it


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 3, 2011)

Murphy said:


> I believe DNR is pushing it


Why though..Got to be a reason behind it..Anyhow I had a gw on this very board tell me that Dnr had nothing to do with limits and such.That was all up to the legislature.. Its a bold face lie but thats what he said


----------



## Murphy (Feb 3, 2011)

Im thinking they push it to legislation and they decide that why ya need to call the GHFF and let them know they have a lobbyist at the capital full time and he lobby's for what we want all ya have to do is call Mr. Reggie and he'll be glad to push it the way we want it to go the state legislators listen to the GHFF cause they are there and don't back down when it gets tough I copied the list of Officer contacts from the website they will listen and get things done I promise Their meeting tomorrow to discuss how we need to proceed on this so call them and tell em ya feel

Reggie Dickey 	President 	912-658-1402 	

Kenneth Gray 	Vice-president 	912-530-7185

Ronnie Gaskins 	Chairman of Board 	229-445-0804

Jake Garner 	director - Coonhunter Association 	770-228-9405 

Wyatt Hutcheson 	director - Wayne, Brantley Co. 	912-269-8965 

Rusty Johnson 	director - Trapper's Association 	229-445-1388 

James Gore 	director - Atkinson Co. 	912-422-7202

Jimmy Henderson 	director - Bryan Co. 	912-756-3223 

Linda Herrin 	Secretary/Treasurer 	912-458-2028

Mike Vickers 	Co - Chairman of Board, Camden & Charlton Counties 	912-576-3484 

Lowell Shuman 	director Pierce and Ware Counties 	912-283-2253 

Rock Johnson 	director Effingham County - GA Coonhunters Represe 	912-663-5287

Moose Jowers 	Honorary Director 	912-449-6344 

Harrison Brown 	director Tift County 	229-382-4904

Frank Gardner 	director Fox Hunters Association 	770-487-5991 	
Stan Weaver 	director Screven County 	912-829-4582

Otis King 	Honorary Director 	912-884-5814

Mac Thompson 	Honorary Director 	912-449-6190

John Kilgore 	Florida director 	904-879-6462

Dewayne Tuten 	Expo Chairman 	912-282-7183


----------



## Coon Doggie (Feb 3, 2011)

I do not think serious coon hunters would want to raise the limit statewide, I feel the more we harvest the less we will have to hunt, I know all of this is a debatable issue. I would like to have a chance to review data to support raising the limit. How much is spent to research our small game in Ga.?

Greg Lavender


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 3, 2011)

Murphy said:


> Im thinking they push it to legislation and they decide that why ya need to call the GHFF and let them know they have a lobbyist at the capital full time and he lobby's for what we want all ya have to do is call Mr. Reggie and he'll be glad to push it the way we want it to go the state legislators listen to the GHFF cause they are there and don't back down when it gets tough I copied the list of Officer contacts from the website they will listen and get things done I promise Their meeting tomorrow to discuss how we need to proceed on this so call them and tell em ya feel
> 
> Reggie Dickey 	President 	912-658-1402
> 
> ...



I'll call him and tell him How I feel..I'm just one though..We have a club meeting tonight..I'll pass all this info along..I dont thing very many will mind about the trapping but 3 a day is to many..Say they legalize trapping..Will that limit apply to trappers or just coon hunting?????????


----------



## Murphy (Feb 3, 2011)

As far as down here Trapping has no limit...I'd ask when you call so few people call one voice means alot!


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 3, 2011)

I would guess the reason they want to up the limit is maybe to try and cut down on rabies.  We have had some pretty bad cases up here , especially in pickens county.  We had a jogger get attacked this week by a coon, but they did not test it for rabies because it did not break the skin of the victom.


----------



## Coosawattee (Feb 3, 2011)

DNR is pushing the bag limit change. 

It is one coon per person, not party, most ppl dont know that though. 

Thanks Murphy and Ga Dawg for posting the numbers. 
Gonna call Jake Garner tomorrow, remember GHFF represents us and trappers and every other hunter in Ga. They are a good organization (Im a member) but they are representing each side. 
Please continue to spread the word, and call GHFF and DNR.

There will be another comment period and we need to be there and speak LOUDLY!


----------



## 1222DANO (Feb 4, 2011)

Need to change the 6volt light law its outdated now anyways.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 4, 2011)

1222DANO said:


> Need to change the 6volt light law its outdated now anyways.



Changed last year thanks to GHFF and GCF


 "Any light used shall be carried on the person of a hunter, affixed to a helmet or hat of a hunter or be a part of a belt system worn by hunter".....This is for coon bobcats possum and foxes in the regs


----------



## bullfrog (Feb 4, 2011)

some dogs need a few more coons in there mouth than others do to keep them tuned up. i have only shot out 4 coons in the past 2 years to my dogs. the way i see it is if you shoot it out you CANNOT RUN IT AGAIN.


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 4, 2011)

Why trap them unless you are training dogs? The hides in ga are not generally not worth what they are for northern coons and we don't have them like Ohio and some other states. I would love to see a limit on trapping and maybe drop back to 2 not 3.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 4, 2011)

fireretriever said:


> Why trap them unless you are training dogs? The hides in ga are not generally not worth what they are for northern coons and we don't have them like Ohio and some other states. I would love to see a limit on trapping and maybe drop back to 2 not 3.



Down here they pay you per animal to trap not what kinda animal and coons are easier to trap


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im a trapper and id like to see N. Ga have a season.  I know the population isnt exploding and isnt too high, but theres areas where its hard to keep them out of my traps.  Id sure like to be able to keep some of the big boars i catch.  I also stated that the limit should apply to trappers also.  It keeps everything fair.


----------



## dawnvilledawg (Feb 4, 2011)

I see more coons dead in the roads than opossums anymore. I think it's because tracts of properties are being subdivided with it being harder to find a place to turn dogs out without worring about traffic. Plus unable to trap coons in NG. I also think DNR are wanting to reduce the population thru hunting rather than buying medication for rabies and dropping them out of a airplane. costing them too much. Just my thoughts????


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 4, 2011)

Murphy said:


> Down here they pay you per animal to trap not what kinda animal and coons are easier to trap



Who pays you?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Feb 5, 2011)

My big reason for coon trapping down here is to help the turkey population, by thinning out the little egg raiders.  I only set two traps at a time so I don't get even three in a night, and I can pace myself.  I don't want to trap them out, I just want to keep 'em under control and give the local turkeys a better chance.  I've seen more turkeys this deer season, and am looking forward to March 1st.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 5, 2011)

fireretriever said:


> Who pays you?



Plantation owners/land owners


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't have a dog in this fight since I don't coon hunt.  That said, you guys that do know better than I do.  I wish we could go back to the days before the deer limit was raised from 5 to 8 to 12.  I used to see lots of deer, but not anymore.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 5, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight since I don't coon hunt.  That said, you guys that do know better than I do.  I wish we could go back to the days before the deer limit was raised from 5 to 8 to 12.  I used to see lots of deer, but not anymore.


Your right!!!!!! We dont see lots of coon now up here in north Ga..We are not like the southern coon zone when it comes to population..We dont need a higher limit or trapping if they dont have a limit..Thats stupid! I'm against it!


----------



## Lil D (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm just saying, on my private drops I don't shoot the first coon but on WMA's I shoot 1 or 2 coons out.  One way I like to look at is if you shoot one tonight, that will be one less you tree tomorrow night. I live in south Georgia and going by what ya'll north Georgia coonhunters say, ya'll are thin in coons, but where I live we are not thin by no means.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 5, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Your right!!!!!! We dont see lots of coon now up here in north Ga..We are not like the southern coon zone when it comes to population..We dont need a higher limit or trapping if they dont have a limit..Thats stupid! I'm against it!



Where do you coonhunt.  I live in hart co. and have been numerous times in the past and have yet to go out and not tree three or four.  Ive hunted Hart co. elbert, wilkes and franklin co.  Plenty of coons round here.


----------



## Coosawattee (Feb 6, 2011)

Well Murray,Whitfield,Walker,Gordon,Pickens,Gilmer,Fannin, Union, and Towns have thin coon populations. I know about those.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mountain counties.  Study your quarry a little and youll find out that areas such as those arent the most productive for coons anyway.  Theres not enough marsh and swamps to support a large population.  Thats why the coast and south Ga. have such a good population.  Abundance of wetlands marsh and swamp means an abundance of prey, which means an abundance of coons mink ect.  I know alot of people will argue on this but research it and youll see for yourself.


----------



## cooner (Feb 6, 2011)

if they up the limit to 3 a night we want have any coons here in north georgia. they are several folks here that if they tree 5 coons in one tree they kill all five and leave them laying in the woods. and then b*tch about not having any coons. it is crazy for a man to kill more than one coon a night, AND I DONT EVEN SHOOTS COONS ANYWHERE. THEY ARE ALREADY TO MANY HOUSES AND ROADS AND NOT ENOUGH COONS. not to mention all the people from out of state that hunt here to.


----------



## DSGB92 (Feb 6, 2011)

3 a night i believe would be way too many also, if everyone was killin limit every time they were able to the coons would thin out really quickly.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds good to me coons are thick as hair on a dogs back around here to many they need to be thinned out before mother nature does it for us and when that happens their want be any.The reason people thanks their are not many coons is because most of todays hounds go a mile before they start hunting they run by 10 times more coons than they tree i know i hunted them for years and thought the samething untill i bought me a mtn cur about 12 years ago and she would tree 2 to 3 layups behind my hound on the way to the hounds tree needless to say i got out of the hound bussiness.I can take my curs and hunt 20 to 30 acre patches of woods around houses and hyways and tree coons like squirrles they are plenty here just in small tight places that are to small to hunt most hounds.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Feb 6, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Where do you coonhunt.  I live in hart co. and have been numerous times in the past and have yet to go out and not tree three or four.  Ive hunted Hart co. elbert, wilkes and franklin co.  Plenty of coons round here.


 10-4 i live in hart county and hunt most of the countys you are talking about if a man cant tree coons aroud here he needs another dog.


----------



## cooner (Feb 6, 2011)

start killing 3 a night and i bet your curs will start having trouble treeing all those coons also.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 6, 2011)

GACOONDOG said:


> 10-4 i live in hart county and hunt most of the countys you are talking about if a man cant tree coons aroud here he needs another dog.



Man i sure am glad that ive got one Cooner that backs what im saying as the truth.  As far as im concerned they can leave the limit to one per day.  Id just like to be able to keep one every now and again when they get in my fox and yote sets.


----------



## Coosawattee (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats where I hunt, and I want as good population as I can get. I am not interested in driving long distances to hunt. 

I personally believe we do not need to completely open the flood gates!

DNR has done a poor job in my opinion with the deer population and about to do the same with the coon population!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Feb 6, 2011)

*Plain DUMB Decisions*

DNR has done a poor job in my opinion with the deer population 

   Poor job is an understatement, Between releasing coyotes and raising the deer limit to 12, THEY HAVE WREAKED THE HERDS !!!!!!!!!!!!    Now there gonna do the same thing with the coons.  .............Just  a dead horse................


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it the limit that raises your concerns or the trapping?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 7, 2011)

Limit for me. Plus trapping. I dont think a trapper should be able to catch as many as he wants to. Need a limit as well.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 7, 2011)

ga dawg said:


> limit for me. Plus trapping. I dont think a trapper should be able to catch as many as he wants to. Need a limit as well.



x-2


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 7, 2011)

I am neither a coon hunter nor a trapper, but I have comments which I would offer.

Much of Gilmer has been subdivided in tracts that are too small for practical coon hunting.  As an example, I own multiple tracts and all of them too small to turn hounds loose on.  

Under current regs, I am prevented from practicing any form of raccoon population control.  I have a special interest in the welfare of wild turkeys.  Biologists have learned long ago that raccoons are the number one enemy of the wild turkey (nest robbers).  Turkeys find it tough enough to survive in the mountains even without the risk of having nests destroyed.

To allow trapping in N. GA would enable the smaller landowner to maintain some level of population control on his property.

I have no quarrel with coon hunters, but I can think of no reason why they should have exclusive rights to enjoy a given resource that in reality belongs to all.  Trappers deserve a part of the action.  To deny them fails to pass the test of fairness.

Several have emphasized the point that coons are "thin in N. GA".
I happen to feel that N. GA has a healthy population.  I base this view on the observation of road kill seen on local highways.  I seldom see a sandbar on creeks and branches that has no coon tracks. 

Further evidence stems from the fact that as a gardener, I have an annual contest to see who is going to eat my corn, me or the raccoons.  The raccoons usually prevail.

An occasional coon could be trapped in N. GA without having any detrimental effect on coon hunting (or coon hunters).


----------



## wclawrence (Feb 7, 2011)

this is ignorant



Lil D said:


> You could hunt a WMA all night long and kill 20 coons and come back and tree if not more.  I don't think you can hurt the coon population on a WMA, but private land, is a totally different story.


----------



## Coosawattee (Feb 7, 2011)

Their is some coons where you can't cast dogs (ex around houses and highways). Thats the reason I stated that we dont need to open the flood gates completely! Maybe allow trapping, but not increasing the bag limit too!

Go to Public land where you can hunt and you will have a tough time finding a track!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 7, 2011)

Coosawattee said:


> Their is some coons where you can't cast dogs (ex around houses and highways). Thats the reason I stated that we dont need to open the flood gates completely! Maybe allow trapping, but not increasing the bag limit too!
> 
> Go to Public land where you can hunt and you will have a tough time finding a track!


See, heres a man that knows what hes talking about.. Plus I believe coonhunters should know more about our coon population than anyone..Maybe not though..Maybe I just need a super duper Cur dog


----------



## wclawrence (Feb 7, 2011)

I think the limit should be the same for everybody.  If you have coons bothering something, that is different.  But there needs to be a bag limit.  In Paulding county, on the public lands, there are enough coons for everyone that wants to hunt can, as long as we do not start killing too many.  The cur dog thing is true.  You can hunt them on smaller tracts, and they seem to find more coons in less area.  Anyways, trapping them should be legal everywhere.  And hunting them should be too.  But a limit needs to be in place except for where they are being bothersome.  The pelts are not good enough in georgia to be worth selling anyways.


----------



## Alaska (Feb 7, 2011)

The population of raccoons in NG is not the reasoning for the current regulations. It is a social issue driven by a larger population of sportsmen, This is a fact! Granted it is the responsible self control of sportsmen to maintain the populations through a balanced harvest and or release. You will have to prove to me that there is a problem with the raccoon population in NG with better research than "we dont tree" .  Each state that borders NG has far more liberal limits and regs set for raccoon hunting and trapping. So the biologists of these 4 states are in total dissagreement with ours about the raccoon populations if that was the "regulations reasoning". Next see how many trail cams on feeders wind up with masked bandits vs. those with none? Lastly my proof is how many I release from my sets that are not targeting raccoons. 

I am sure there are places where there is a lesser population but as well there are those same places state wide. Most of the land that I trap are small tracts or inside the city limits. Yet under the current regs I have to and have released these animals. Every now and then I sure would like to be able to keep some of these critters like my south Georgia , AL, TN,NC, and SC neighbors do. As trappers we are not pushing for houndsmen to loose your privileges so why must some of you be so adamant to guide ours?

Happy hunting


----------



## Alaska (Feb 7, 2011)

I have seen the "pelt price" idea argued both ways and still dont understand this logic. As a trapper in this day and age the checks from fur trade are not the value of a pelt , what is the value is the reward for accomplishing the art of the skill of the trade! Much the same as the choice a hunter has  to have a mount of his accomplishments.


----------



## Coosawattee (Feb 7, 2011)

Coonhunters have to look out for our sport!

I dont believe anyone else is looking out for the well being of our sport.

Not trying to be smart to anyone. 

As I have stated above I don't believe we need to open to flood gates both ways.


----------



## Dylank15 (Feb 8, 2011)

I deffinatly disagree with those changes! I believe they should put a limit on how many coons you can take per year! 

1 coon a night limit 5 per season. 

I would fall WELL within those boundaries. I only kill about 2 per season and thats IF i have pups to train.


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 9, 2011)

I support a yearly limit of 5-10 if the state does bait drops of rabies vac. for them. There are to many in some areas and very thin in others. This is where people need to use commonsense but i think that is thiner then the coon pop. at its lowest! There are other things to think about to like turkeys that would be affected by lower limits in some areas


----------



## Coosawattee (Mar 22, 2011)

Got news that there will be one season statewide and trapping allowed in north ga. To say the least I am very disappointed in theses changes.


----------



## deadgame (Mar 22, 2011)

I could care less about shooting treed ones, but when I got 40. Fox sets out. And 40 yote sets,  40 cat sets, there's no limit to how many coins accidently get on the stretchers. I got $10 apiece for each big prime one and $7 apiece for the rest. You add up the days sets and dollars and you see southern zone coins pay this trappers gas all season.


----------



## deadgame (Mar 22, 2011)

Coon I mean


----------



## bad mojo (Mar 22, 2011)

coondoggie, i agree there are also some more fourtante hunters that have a large and healthy population of coons . where they are scarce here as are places to free cast a dog. there is good and bad point of this. some hunters harvest 1 or 2 a year and others  harvest everything they tree. i would also like to see the stats on coon population   its bad enuff coon season opens on the 15th and deer gun season on the 16th the GHFF is our best hope to help us  please support them they work tirelesly to protect our rights as outdoors men and women


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 22, 2011)

Coosawattee said:


> Got news that there will be one season statewide and trapping allowed in north ga. To say the least I am very disappointed in theses changes.


Where you hear it at? I may go right out and trap me one


----------



## Coosawattee (Mar 23, 2011)

Ga Dawg=GHFF.
BAD MOJO= I am undecided if GHFF is the coonhunters friend or not. They supported the trapping part as the trappers assoc is a member of the GHFF. I would bet dnr has no data on population.
Alaska= Deadgame is not helping your argument. Trapping is a good thing in some circumstances but I am not for it in this circumstance.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Mar 26, 2011)

Man you nothern guy must have it bad!!!

I knocked out somewhere around 90-110 coon this season myself & still treed 4 lastnite on the same lands as i do almost everynite no matter where i turn lose.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 26, 2011)

Brian Ratliff said:


> Man you nothern guy must have it bad!!!
> 
> I knocked out somewhere around 90-110 coon this season myself & still treed 4 lastnite on the same lands as i do almost everynite no matter where i turn lose.


It is real bad..I think disease is most of it though..Coons are pretty plentiful around subdivisions..They get sick and it spreads out..Maybe the trapping might help us?? I cant even imagine knocking out that many coon or even seeing that many


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Mar 26, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> It is real bad..I think disease is most of it though..Coons are pretty plentiful around subdivisions..They get sick and it spreads out..Maybe the trapping might help us?? I cant even imagine knocking out that many coon or even seeing that many



GA DAWG

Coon population is not the best around here either just better than yall have. Me personaly i think if you dont control the populations Mother Nature will & when She steps in it aint pretty I'v seen what Distemper looks like it aint good & most every creature in the woods suffers!! You do not want to turn your hounds lose in woods full of sickly Animals.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 26, 2011)

Brian Ratliff said:


> GA DAWG
> 
> Coon population is not the best around here either just better than yall have. Me personaly i think if you dont control the populations Mother Nature will & when She steps in it aint pretty I'v seen what Distemper looks like it aint good & most every creature in the woods suffers!! You do not want to turn your hounds lose in woods full of sickly Animals.



I know it came through here 3 or so years ago..We found dead coon all in the woods and fields!! It got so bad I almost quit hunting..Sucks to turn a dog loose and not hear it for a hour! Its getting somewhat better but still nothing like it used to be..


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 6, 2012)

Lil D said:


> You could hunt a WMA all night long and kill 20 coons and come back and tree if not more.  I don't think you can hurt the coon population on a WMA, but private land, is a totally different story.



People who like to turkey hunt and quail hunt WANT the coon population on their land not only hurt, but eliminated. I own private land and I want every coon off of it, I used to find raided turkey nests and quail nests all spring with plenty of coon sign around the raided nests.  The Albany Quail Project has recommended to do everything you can to limit the coons on your property if you want a wild quail population.  I now have the land heavily trapped (for the last 3 years) and the turkeys had one of the best rebounds I have seen in awhile.  Sizeable numbers of coon have been harvested over the last 3 years, they are still there, just not near as many.  To many coons on private lands are what led to all the poisoning on plantations down here a few years back.  The only viable, legal means of controling them is with leg hold traps. North GA land owners should be able (and now can) do it too.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 6, 2012)

Alaska said:


> The population of raccoons in NG is not the reasoning for the current regulations. It is a social issue driven by a larger population of sportsmen, This is a fact! Granted it is the responsible self control of sportsmen to maintain the populations through a balanced harvest and or release. You will have to prove to me that there is a problem with the raccoon population in NG with better research than "we dont tree" .  Each state that borders NG has far more liberal limits and regs set for raccoon hunting and trapping. So the biologists of these 4 states are in total dissagreement with ours about the raccoon populations if that was the "regulations reasoning". Next see how many trail cams on feeders wind up with masked bandits vs. those with none? Lastly my proof is how many I release from my sets that are not targeting raccoons.
> 
> I am sure there are places where there is a lesser population but as well there are those same places state wide. Most of the land that I trap are small tracts or inside the city limits. Yet under the current regs I have to and have released these animals. Every now and then I sure would like to be able to keep some of these critters like my south Georgia , AL, TN,NC, and SC neighbors do. As trappers we are not pushing for houndsmen to loose your privileges so why must some of you be so adamant to guide ours?
> 
> Happy hunting



Amen


----------



## beagler101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Coosawattee said:


> Found out about some proposed changes to coonhunting regulations today.
> 
> 1 Elimination of the Northern and Southern zones, one zone statewide, with that you will have a limit of 3 per nite statewide.
> 
> ...



i like the idea of this, it should stay like this


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jan 6, 2012)

Now if we could just get folks to poison and trap all the acorn goats and acorn buzzards we would have it made.


----------



## rigderunner (Jan 7, 2012)

huntmore said:


> I think 3 a nite is to many.



i also think thats to many in northwest ga we have people everywere if they tree 15 a night there gonna kill 15 a night and leavem in the woods since i dont eat coon i only kill 4 maybe five a whole season and when i do kill em i skin em out and give them to an older man who eats them if there not to mangled from the dogs


----------

